# glove



## CMA (Apr 10, 2011)

do you wear glove durning tear off, clean up and installing product?

if so then what kind of material that you wear?

i almost tried everything and each gloves have cons and pros... :\

best glove for single (metal and tear off) is nitrile coated glove http://www.bobdalegloves.com/gloveinfo.php?glovetype=6&glovesubtype=14&gloveid=1322

very tough and long last than other glove that i wear... i wish to find slim version...

for wood products is http://www.ansellcanada.ca/pages/produits/usage-general/powerflex.aspx?Lang=EN-CA due better grip and comfortable...

i am still looking for suitable glove for single :\ any suggest?

- cut resistant (not get rubbed by singles or work with metal flashes)
- good grip
- tight (not too loose)
- comfortable
- waterproof (not really important)
- let air inside... in summer... my hand got a funny smell from my sweat combo with material... need wash it so hardly...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

I use the ansell ones you put in the link for installing, I've found them to last the longest.


----------

